# fishes response to cedar plugs



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

what really likes to jump on a cedar plug?


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Tuna


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

black and yellers?


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't speak from a lot of personal experience butfrom the reports and articles that I have read, yes both black and yellow


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

sweet, i appreciate it


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

and wahoo


----------

